# 2 ply, 4 ply, 6ply toilet paper



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

Sure makes me wish that I had taken out some stock in a really good, several ply and soft toilet paper. One thing we all know is that stock would not go down if we had anything to do with it. I think that I spend more on toilet paper than I do on wine. That is sad!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Anything that doesn't rip on the payload. I used to bounce between the rougher with grip to the softer which tore. What I found the worst was the paper towelling in public washrooms for cleanup. If it was the brown, non absorbant stuff I knew I was in trouble. If there were only the blowers it was going to cost me some underwear.(Sigh)Mark


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

well its good old kleenex for me


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by joolie:well its good old kleenex for me


How funny. I'm with you! We buy large quantities of two-ply but the old bottom really likes kleenex best.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

lol zz, i remember last yr kleenex had an offer on to get one of the wee kleenex puppies soooo cute, alas my nephew gave it to mums dog who pulled the head off


----------



## DireWeeYah (Sep 27, 2000)

You guys use toilet paper? You must have wimpy IBS. I use sheep.


----------



## 20371 (May 6, 2005)

I tried a little lamb but since we have a septic system..........


----------



## 16104 (Aug 17, 2005)

sheep LOL! kleenex is lovely; soft and gets the job done. but i am always concerned it will clog the toilet or be bad for the septic system. it is embarrassing how much tp i go through *sigh* I buy those huge packages of it, a few at a time, so even though I go through so much, it doesn't seem like we buy it a lot, as far as number of times per year. otherwise my DH comments/teasingly complains


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes we use our share of TP too, I buy the BIG packages and then the big boxes of wetwipes. I spend a small fortune on it with all the girls in this house.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh forgot charmin always clogs up my toilet, It is just to thick. Darn it


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I need to buy Charmin stock.. especially as much as I buy of the stuff.. Thank goodness for bulk.


----------

